# Beautiful BMW E9 3.5 barn find for sale



## [email protected]fest (Aug 15, 2012)

It's hard to believe this beautiful 1972 E9 3.5 CSi was a barn find. The history of the car isn't given, however, one of the original pics, taken in the 70's, has it wearing an original aluminum group 4 wide body kit and Alpina Livery.

Currently the car is completely restored and looks like it would be a beast on the road, as well as the track. The original 3 liter engine was upgraded with a 3.5 liter unit with a triple Weber 45 carb set-up. To accompany the new powerplant, a five-speed dog-leg gear box was also added and a custom straight-through exhaust is in place to enhance the sound a bit. This thing will turn some heads. The car is in the UK and is going for around $115k. Who's buying and can I get a ride?









*Check out the ad on Racecarsdirect here!*


----------

